# Aires and Wildcamping Spain north Coast



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

Currently on an Aire in Mimizan, all good.

Anyone got any info on the Aires and Safe Wildcamping from San Sebastian to A Coruna?

Locations and prices please - or perhaps somewhere where I can download a PDF of a book?

Cheers,


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try here - it's in Spanish but you should be able to work it out.

Tipo:
Área gratuita = free
Área de pago, Coste: 15€/DIA = parking fee per day

Características:
Num. de plazas: 5 = number of places
Pernocta. 48 horas = max number of nights allowed
Agua potable. = drinking water
Vaciado de aguas grises. = grey waste facility
Vaciado de aguas negras. = black waste facility

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice quiet little aire at Renteria up in the mountains near San Sebastian. Good basic services and free.










GPS : N 43°16'02.97 W 001°51'02.72


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Try this:
http://www.asandac.org/Docs/ÁREASDESERVICIOacsENESPAÑARevision161009.pdf

It's also in Spanish but with a bit of effort and common sense it's sufficiently understandable. It covers all aires and parking spots (but not wildcamping places) in Spain and is reasonably up to date.

Mike


----------



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

captmike said:


> Try this:
> http://www.asandac.org/Docs/ÁREASDESERVICIOacsENESPAÑARevision161009.pdf
> 
> It's also in Spanish but with a bit of effort and common sense it's sufficiently understandable. It covers all aires and parking spots (but not wildcamping places) in Spain and is reasonably up to date.
> ...


Superb info thanks all.

One question, when it says 'Parking' can we overnight there?

Also what's the general gist of Wildcamping in Spain, is it a big no-no, or okay if you are discreet?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is another one just zoom into your area, click on a site or aire then click on info.
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

not sure which way your traveling, but if you are passing Gijon there is a car park that everyone parks in just above the town we stayed there a couple of years ago, very nice town sea food and cider is fab.

Also i would recommend Leon you park right in the city centre by the river and crem there is free water and waste facilities again good food and the cathedral and parador are worth a visit.

Hope this helps.Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not for from you right now. About 40 miles east of Biarritz, going to maybe try the Aire neil mentioned in a day or two.

I have found this site really good

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Set google to automatically translate any foreign sites to English and away you go!

Hope this weather improves.

Cheers
BD


----------

